# sunny so i got them out!!!



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

It's a shame the r33 currently is waiting for me to put a r34 engine in as i'm waiting for a clutch(pic at the bottem anyway), but hopefully next week i'll put the 3 whites together and get some more pics

























































































































































































awaiting the engine but still looks mean


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

impressive collection of cars: 32, 33, 34 & Ferrari.
which is your daily?


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

the 34 as its my fave:chuckle:


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

Living the dream X 4.:thumbsup:


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

stunning collection there mate. all look fantastic. F355:smokin:


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

No not jelious...not even a bit!

...ok maybe a little bit :chuckle: :smokin: :smokin: 

- Kevin.


----------



## Scottishgirl (Apr 27, 2007)

You lucky bugger!!! What do you do for a living, I think i'm in the wrong industry?!?


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

this is how my drive-in should look like in few years


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

bet its hard to choose which one to drive everyday.


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

xxl225 said:


> the 34 as its my fave:chuckle:


Thanks for reminding me that's why I never bought a 355 (no regrets now, thanks):thumbsup:

BTW. What's that I see in the garage top left on Pic. No. 5?


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

i raced in a1gp this year and lots of f3000 testing (wins in arp f3 and podiums in british f3) hopefully off to test in nippon/super gt300 soon

and when i'm not travelling i'm home playing,well mainly fixing skylines,one of my best mates races in japan f3so it easier to get gtr's checked and sent across

i bought the r34 and the f355 at 21(but the r34 took 8 months to register:chairshot )

i'm now 23 (as of last week) i was planning an f40 this year but don't think i can bring my self too sell the skylines but mind you it does have a screamer pipe as standard!!!!!!!!! good work:clap:


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

sick collection man


----------



## babz_audio (Apr 12, 2004)

defo living the dream...love the collection of motors, very impressive


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

Damn that 32's nice.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

> bought the r34 and the f355 at 21


Holy cow ! What do you do for a living if you dont mind me asking ?

Nice collection, VERY nice :thumbsup: 

Love the 355....the more and more I look at them, the more and more I want one !


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Snowfiend said:


> Holy cow ! What do you do for a living if you dont mind me asking ?





xxl225 said:


> i raced in a1gp this year and lots of f3000 testing (wins in arp f3 and podiums in british f3) hopefully off to test in nippon/super gt300 soon



G, surely you were aware of our resident racing driver?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

23?!?!?!?!? Fair play mate, stunning collection you have there.


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

Dude, that is one hell of a collection of cars!!! Like Snowfiend said, what do you do for a living, cos I'm gonna change job?!?!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

moleman said:


> G, surely you were aware of our resident racing driver?


I wasnt Iain no....but I've read it again now.

XXL225 - Fair play dude ! :bowdown1:


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

Very sweet 32 there :thumbsup:,others aint to shabby ether :chuckle:A Nice collection :smokin:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice collection that you have. job sounds interesting too:smokin:


----------



## Scottishgirl (Apr 27, 2007)

I thought I was the lucky to have a skyline (r32gtr) at 21, but to have a professional race career aswell at your age is fantastic. Well done, you have obviously worked very hard at a young age to get to where you are, I respect that and you deserve to have great cars.

ps, do you need a tea girl??:sadwavey:


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Jeez... Awsome Collection.. this is my collection in the next life.. lol..


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice collection there, fair play to you:smokin:


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

a resident racing driver who buys and sells alot of Skylines on this forum lol


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Perhaps this will help sell the silver one fella !!! lol

If only because then people can come and pester you for a look at your collection.

All the best chap,

J.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Very nice! i see you have a thing for white? (ie best colour:chuckle























showoff


----------



## 600bhpR34nur (Jun 25, 2007)

B******s!! You don't own all these at the age of 23. I reckon you maybe own 1 and thats probably the silver focus in the background.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

600bhpR34nur said:


> B******s!! You don't own all these at the age of 23. I reckon you maybe own 1 and thats probably the silver focus in the background.


Thats a good way to start off yours posts on here


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

600bhpR34nur said:


> B******s!! You don't own all these at the age of 23. I reckon you maybe own 1 and thats probably the silver focus in the background.


:blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah:  

Nice first post:clap:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I wouldn't bother guys. It's either a known user trying to get a rise or, if it is a genuine newbie, he/she quite clearly 

a) hasn't read the whole thread 
b) is a c*nt.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Obviously he has a 600bhp R34 Nur !!!

   



Personally I believe xxl225


----------



## toni_gt-r (Apr 25, 2005)

Holy S***t that one sick colletion :bowdown1: 

u wouldent mind handing me one? :smokin:


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

bladerider said:


> Perhaps this will help sell the silver one fella !!! lol
> 
> If only because then people can come and pester you for a look at your collection.
> 
> ...


the silver one sold sunday to mick super lemon man:squintdan 


many thanks for all the comments guys:smokin:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Very nice collection 

One day ill hope to have one similar to that!

Haha, now if i could get mine registered properly id be even happier.


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow, can't believe I've never seen any of those about, definately wouldn't forget them!

The '32 looks great, get the bonnet lip painted to match the car and it would be perfect!!

Alex B


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Sod the GT-R's....

"rb26dett powered rwd bubble shape micra"

That's the one I want pics of.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Stunning collection of cars..

Followed a 355 out of Goodwood on Friday - it sounded absolutely beautiful.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Daz said:


> Stunning collection of cars..
> 
> Followed a 355 out of Goodwood on Friday - it sounded absolutely beautiful.


Yep, best ferrari sound by a long shot and they are getting pretty cheap (for a ferrari) at only about £40-50K for a nice one.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Welcome :smokin: 

I currently own the ONLY supercharged Skyline in the WORLD (designed, built, drives) cough.....and soon will be adding to my collection of cars....A car for my daughter when she eventually turns 17 next year...easy boys...keep AWAY! and another play toy for me other than my Skyline :squintdan :squintdan :squintdan :bowdown1: :smokin:


----------



## iksvo (Sep 29, 2006)

Definatly living the dream! I'll work the hard way up to one day live xxl225's daily standard  
I'll get in conntact with you in a couple of years when I have the 32, 33 and 34. 
And you'll bitchslap me with you current collection PLUS the next gen of GT-R  

All the best to you mate, 
Alex


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

Wow!! love the R32 and the R34!! well done mate!

BTW, which A1GP team did you race for?


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

Ah its ok I know who you are

Good luck for your racing career!! Im looking to do the BARC FR next year, but as per usual its all about money, so we see what happens!


----------



## Berejen (Nov 28, 2006)

That' s my dream collection right there !! Wow...


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Booty-licious said:


> Welcome :smokin:
> 
> I currently own the ONLY supercharged Skyline in the WORLD (designed, built, drives) cough.....and soon will be adding to my collection of cars....A car for my daughter when she eventually turns 17 next year...easy boys...keep AWAY! and another play toy for me other than my Skyline :squintdan :squintdan :squintdan :bowdown1: :smokin:


Wish my mam was like that  I also turn 17 next year and she wouldn't dream of buying me a car:bawling:


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

Holy crap! That is exactly what I have always wanted in my garage...but all the GTRs will be black!!!(I think the 355 would still need to be red)


----------



## enilyks (Oct 24, 2006)

L14M0 said:


> Wish my mam was like that  I also turn 17 next year and she wouldn't dream of buying me a car:bawling:


Same lol, we best get savin :bawling:


----------



## lum90 (Jan 12, 2007)

It's a good look for you mate! Looks like all my effort with the T-Cut on the 32 paid off!


----------

